
FBI and NSA Poised to Gain New Surveillance Powers - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-29/fbi-and-nsa-poised-to-gain-new-surveillance-powers-under-trump
======
orly_bookz
With the exception of Church's days, that's like saying "water is wet."

